# I could use your prayers ...



## Kaspar (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't get too specific at this time, but I have recently been having "episodes" that indicate to me I am not well.  I am going to take a haitus from pen turning, and other things I love just as much or more.  And it might be permanent, but I truly hope not.  (MRedburn, I do expect my triple start tap and die to be delivered to me.  :biggrin: )

I will be seeing a doctor hopefully today, and I hope it is something from which I can recover, but at this point I am unsure.  

This is a good place full of good people and I have been honored to do work that some of you found worthy of comment.  The Lord bless you all.  

(I'll update this when I have more information, if anyone is interested.)


----------



## bking0217 (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 14, 2011)

Praying now...


----------



## Ligget (Jun 14, 2011)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers Eric!


----------



## hewunch (Jun 14, 2011)

You got them. Hope to see you back quickly


----------



## asyler (Jun 14, 2011)

will join with the others in sending up prayers


----------



## Bluefoxy (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I really do hope that things go well with your meeting with the Doctor. In any event I bring best wishes from all your friends in UKAP. You are in all our prayers.

Ray


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 14, 2011)

Bluefoxy said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I really do hope that things go well with your meeting with the Doctor. In any event I bring best wishes from all your friends in UKAP. You are in all our prayers.
> 
> Ray



It's Eric (which ironically means "mighty one") actually.  But thank you very much.  Thank you all.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Eric:
My Prayers, thoughts and best wishes are all with you. Hang in there!


----------



## oldstoker (Jun 14, 2011)

Will keep you in our prayers

Joe


----------



## renowb (Jun 14, 2011)

Eric, hoping all turns out well. Sending prayers.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent. Please update on your status.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 14, 2011)

Look forward to your healthy return Eric!!  Soon!!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Have prayed for you*

My prayer for you're recovery has been sent to God.


----------



## buckobernie (Jun 14, 2011)

praying for you. eric


----------



## fireangels (Jun 14, 2011)

Our prayers are with you and your family may GOD give you all strength to help you get better


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish you the best of health and I am glad that you are seeing a doctor and not putting it off.  Hope to hear from you and that this is just a temporary thing going on with you.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## Monty (Jun 14, 2011)

Praying for a good outcome and a speedy return.


----------



## doddman70 (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent my Friend!


----------



## Padre (Jun 14, 2011)

Many, many prayers coming your way.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## 76winger (Jun 14, 2011)

God bless you and the doc. And here's prayers for something more minor than your fears.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 14, 2011)

Eric,

Praying for you. Please let us know the outcome of your doctor's visit and how we can offer you support. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## LEAP (Jun 14, 2011)

You'll be in our thoughts and prayers,


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 14, 2011)

thoughts and prayers, my friend.


----------



## Bree (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayer missiles lifting off the pad and heading your way!


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 14, 2011)

Added to prayers here Eric


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 14, 2011)

Eric, you will be in my prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## clapiana (Jun 14, 2011)

Praying for you brother


----------



## mredburn (Jun 14, 2011)

Eric,   know that you have our support and prayers. WE are here when you need us.

Mike


THe tap and die set........mmmmm........Maybe not so much........:biggrin:


----------



## mrburls (Jun 14, 2011)

Eric, Will be thinking of you and wishing for the best. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## el_d (Jun 14, 2011)

You are in our Prayers Eric. Here's for a speedy recovery.....


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish you the best outcome Eric. Do keep us informed.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 14, 2011)

All prayers your way Eric. I had surgery for cancer in March and have been hitting the lathe full time for a month now. I hope the Lord has a speedy recover in mind for you!


----------



## EricJS (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent for speedy recovery.


----------



## CSue (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers on the way, Eric.  

I didn't think I'd be "back" . . . but prayers have me better than I had expected.  Hang in there!


----------



## philipff (Jun 14, 2011)

Hang tough and we will all be wishing you well, and praying.  Phil


----------



## Old Lar (Jun 14, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers out to you, Eric!


----------



## corian king (Jun 14, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 14, 2011)

Well wishes...


----------



## low_48 (Jun 14, 2011)

Best wishes your way Kaspar, good luck!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 15, 2011)

Eric, hope the Doc gives you a clean bill of health.


----------



## jaeger (Jun 15, 2011)

Eric,
You have my support and prayers during this time.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Jun 15, 2011)

Eric, praying for you. Hope you make it through this stronger than ever!


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 16, 2011)

The doctor did get my  tests back today and things seem to be fine. Things are all well  within normal and I apparently don't have anything seriously wrong.   I  do praise God for that. In fact, after ginning up all this prayer  support, I am a bit embarrassed not to have bad news, because things  seemed very dire Monday night and again this morning.   I am not the  sort to go to a doctor, and certainly not the emergency room, without  profoundly good cause. I was very afraid of what I was experiencing.

There  are a few little things, not including my not-so-little (but  shrinking!) waistline, that I'll have to talk over with my  endocrinologist during our regular, yearly appointment next Tuesday, but  otherwise, I seem to be fine.   I deeply appreciate all your prayers and support.

Thanks so much for your support.  I meant and means a lot.

I do need some rest, to take a break from pen making and other things, and to make some "lifestyle" changes, as they say, but ...








I'LL BE BACK.​


----------



## asyler (Jun 16, 2011)

great news!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 16, 2011)

Could be that all the prayers helped....


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 16, 2011)

Eric,
I'm late to this thread but want to wish you all the best. You have been a friend to me,
and I want you to know we care about you.
Our prayers will be held up for you.


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 16, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Could be that all the prayers helped....



Absolutely!  

Thanks, Johnny.  It's good to see that you are back on your feet, too, if I am not mistaken?


----------



## Padre (Jun 16, 2011)

The prayers DEFINITELY helped.  Great news.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the great update.


----------



## JDJ309 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Prayer*

Prayers and thoughts for you and your family.


----------

